# Urgant appeal in Portland/Vancouver area



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Urgent appeal in Portland/Vancouver area*

Permanent home is needed for two fancy rescued pigeons. Thoroughly devoted hens that must stay together. 
Modena, 10yrs, supposedly winner of 2005 Oregon State Fair, cannot fly.
Nowegian Tumbler (I think), age unknown, originally resuced from a hawk, part of her crop was removed as a result from the hawk attack.
Both have been kept in inside.

[email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Charis said:


> Permanent home is needed for two fancy rescued pigeons. Thoroughly devoted hens that must stay together.
> Modena, 10yrs, supposedly winner of 2005 Oregon State Fair, cannot fly.
> Nowegian Tumbler (I think), age unknown, originally resuced from a hawk, part of her crop was removed as a result from the hawk attack.
> Both have been kept in inside.
> ...


Hey you all.
Regarding the above post, the need is urgent instead of urgant! 
[Spelling has never been what I do best.}


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis, I think you're saying they are a mated pair, correct? And how
urgent is this and what is your time line? This would be good for folks
to understand.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are both hens but I concider them a mated pair. 

They came to me several months ago from a very kind woman that rescued 

the tumbler from a hawk. She in turn bought the other as a companion.

Becase of serious health issues on her part I agreed to take them and find a 

permanent home. I would like to place them as soon as possible. I want to 

make sure it is the right home for all involved. They have been inside since 

they have been in my care.

I have others as well that I need to place because of a complaint to the 

city. 








heart brokenand am being watched very closely. 



.

I'm rather over whelmed because I have several other pairs of birds that I had

planned on releasing from my location but can no longer do so. I need to find 

a place where they can be released and supported. Most are last years 

babys and have never been outside. I love them all dearly and want to do 

the right thing by them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis, what ever happened with your birds in the pictures and

the others that you need to find a flock to release into or loft?

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Charis, what ever happened with your birds in the pictures and
> 
> the others that you need to find a flock to release into or loft?
> 
> fp


They are still available. Since my post however the have both laid eggs and need to complete the cycle before going to another home.
The other birds I mentioned are also still available. The situation is that the city has told me I can no longer feed feral pigeons because one of my neighbors has complained.This after 20 years. The feral pegions I had been feeding are birds I had released, through the years, after rehabbing. Of the released birds, 5 I let back in because they were starving. About 30 have remained and have come to my yard where I have provided food and water. I can still provide water but no food because I risk a $500. fine per feeding from the city. I am being watched very closely. I Now I have 16 birds that need to be out but I have no place to release them where they will be supported. They are rescues and rehabbed birds. Most arrived as young birds so they have never been out. During the winter they have paired up although I have not allowed them to hatch babys. Thank goodness for wooden eggs! They are Archangel/x , Homer/x in assorted colors. Beautiful and I dearly love them all. Would like for them to stay together as pairs. They are in my garage. I keep it clean but they desparately want out and my garage is not a good long term solution because of lack of adequate ventalation and sun and the city will not permit an outside coop.
Wow! I really poured my heart out. I needed that. I have been so depressed about the whole thing. Finding this forum has helped me feel like not the only "crazy Bird Lady" out there. I've pretty been on my own these last 20 years doing the best I can.
Thank you for inquiring about my birds. They are amazing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I didn't know your story. I am so sorry you're going through this, it is so heartbreaking.
I hope and pray you find a solution for your birdies.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Charis, this is a sad situation for you and I am very sorry. 

Perhaps a moderator can move this thread to the pigeon adoption forum since this forum is for birds other than pigeons. Maybe more people will see it there.

I wish you the best of luck in finding wonderful homes for all of them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> I didn't know your story. I am so sorry you're going through this, it is so heartbreaking.
> I hope and pray you find a solution for your birdies.
> 
> Reti


Thank you, Reti for your kind words.
This is gut wrenchingly painful. 
I try to break it down some so it's not so overwhelming. For example, I only need nine people to each take a pair or one person that wouldn't mind taking a couple of pairs and then releasing them at their property with support. Does that seem reasonable ? I haven't been able to find any one here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Charis said:


> Thank you, Reti for your kind words.
> This is gut wrenchingly painful.
> I try to break it down some so it's not so overwhelming. For example, I only need nine people to each take a pair or one person that wouldn't mind taking a couple of pairs and then releasing them at their property with support. Does that seem reasonable ? I haven't been able to find any one here.


I just realized I have this in the wrong thread. It would be wonderful if a Moderator would move it for me.
Thank you, Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Done .. it's moved. I really hope good homes can be found for all these birds. I know it is devastating for you to have to be going through this.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you.xxxxxxx00000


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just To Remind Everyone That These Beautiful Girls And Others Are Still Available. Finding A Home For A Pair Or Two Would Be A Great Help.


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Nowegian Tumbler*

*Did you sell the Nowegian Tumbler yet? I am interested in it, How is she still alive if her crop was damaged? [email protected]*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The Norwegian tumbler had several expensive surgeries to repair her crop. She has only part of it left. I don't know the particulars because she was not in my care at that time. 
That bird and her companion have found a new home in California.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis,

I'm SO glad you have found a home for these sweeties.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> The Norwegian tumbler had several expensive surgeries to repair her crop. She has only part of it left. I don't know the particulars because she was not in my care at that time.
> That bird and her companion have found a new home in California.


Charis, congratulations on the placement of these two birds, that must be a relief. I could help you w/releasing into supported flocks, but it would mean
shipping here to CA. Again, congrats.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Charis, congratulations on the placement of these two birds, that must be a relief. I could help you w/releasing into supported flocks, but it would mean
> shipping here to CA. Again, congrats.
> 
> fp


FP,
The very kind man that is taking the two, has also agreed to take six others. I will be mailing the birds to him as soon as the boxes arrive from Foy's.
It's kind of scarey because I worry about stressing and frightening the birds and of course I've never shipped birds before.
I am not opposed to shipping birds to you to be released into a supported flock. I really appreciate the offer. 
Yes, this is a huge relief. 
Thank you for your kindness .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Update On Urgent Appeal In Portland*

Thankfully, 8 of my pigeon refugees have settled in at their wonderful new home in California. I mailed them in 2 separate groups, one week a part. 
The first group arrived later than estimated and I survived 2 sleepless nights. The second mailing went quite smoothly. I told them all they were relocating to a pigeon resort which I believe it is. 
Being new to mailing birds, I probably made everyone involved in the ORDEAL slightly crazed, including the USPS. 
Just to remind you all, there are still lovely, beautiful pigeons here that need a new home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad the shipping worked out fine and that the pigeons are in their new home. I hope you will soon find homes for the rest.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> Thankfully, 8 of my pigeon refugees have settled in at their wonderful new home in California. I mailed them in 2 separate groups, one week a part.
> The first group arrived later than estimated and I survived 2 sleepless nights. The second mailing went quite smoothly. I told them all they were relocating to a pigeon resort which I believe it is.
> Being new to mailing birds, I probably made everyone involved in the ORDEAL slightly crazed, including the USPS.
> Just to remind you all, there are still lovely, beautiful pigeons here that need a new home.


Hi Charis,

I certainly can relate, as I know I drove the USPS nuts with continual calls ensuring that all would go well. I didn't sleep the night after shipping either, and was relieved after the ordeal was over.

Thank you for the update we appreciate it.


----------

